# Ex Pat Clubs?



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Are there any clubs/meeting points organised by/for expats.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

property advice portugal silver coast


----------



## lyndianet (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks James yor a star!#
Lynn


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

I know


----------



## FrancescaJohnson (Oct 6, 2008)

lyndianet said:


> Are there any clubs/meeting points organised by/for expats.



SO Are there any? I would be interested too!


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Francesca, click the link in my first post.


----------

